# Saddens My Heart



## utmtman

as well as the rest of me.   Due to expenses this year, not planned on we are broke.  So we shall spend the winter in Utah.     I just hope I dont have to put no more repairs on this motor home for a couple more years.  And I am becoming deeply religious praying for a light snow and mildly cold winter.  We figure if we pull it off right we "might" be doing better by next summer and can travel again.  Maybe by summer my health will improve as well.  Normally we workamp during the year but due to all my new health issues I could not do that this year either.   
For all you winter travelers, have fun and enjoy.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Saddens My Heart

Hey Lee sorry to hear you not doing so well, I hope you get better so you can do what you love to do.So keep a positive attitude  and be looking for you on the road,


----------



## Guest

Re: Saddens My Heart

Lee am very sorry to hear this news ,, but i can relate also ,, but keep the positive as hollis said ,, u'll be back at it in no time ,, trust me


----------



## brodavid

Re: Saddens My Heart

keep positive, and will keep you in our prayers


----------



## utmtman

Re: Saddens My Heart

Thanks, that I am trying to do.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Saddens My Heart

Lee and Fran. I can relate to your problem with the expense and age catching up with me.  SS and retirement wages are not increasing with the economy but stll better off than some.  Keep the hope and all will get better.  Enjoy the winter snows and make the best of it.


----------



## utmtman

Re: Saddens My Heart

Well if it hadnt of been for Utah changing the state taxes this year and I had to pay 500% more than past years, then 6,000 dollars for brakes and rotors, then 30,000 mile maintenance that run to the tune of 1,800 dollars, then a rebuild on our tow dolly we had to pay the insurance deductible, than two seperate warranty repairs on the motor home that we had to pay our deductible on, I have just been dinged to the max this year.  Thats why we changed our address to South Dakota, no taxes next year.  Plus because of the move my insurance dropped 400 dollars a year and we dont have to pay the post office 11.95 a week to send our mail, SD only charges the cost of sending our mail which is about 10.00 a year.   We should be better off next year.   I did happen onto a steal on some guns recently and I am going to resale them later this month and should make 1,100 on my 300 dollar investment.  That will go good into getting us up a little.   
The health issues started last Nov with Sciatic nerve problems that turned into a severe hip arthritis and bursitis that all but put me down off my feet.  Than I found out I have sleep apnea and they put me on a CPAP machine and I have to stick around a bit while they run some more tests.  They want to see me at 30 and 60 days out from getting on that machine than they say I am free to wander which puts us into Nov.   Also they tell me I have fibromyalgia which means they dont know why I have constant pains in my back and legs.   But there is good news in all that.  I have dropped 40 lbs since last Nov trying to make it easier for my legs.  LOL   60 more to go and I will be happy and they say I will probably not have most of these problems once I get the weight down.  We shall see.
Hey Nash you see they have said we will not be gettin a cost of living allowance on our SS for the next three years.  Hmmmm Wonder what will happen in three more years?


----------



## Guest

Re: Saddens My Heart

Lee agian sorry to hear all that ,, and i feel for u ,, really ,, i too have felt the wrath of all this economy stuff ,, had to take a full time job working for another person ,, to keep my buss going ,, but as u i am on the POSITIVE now and not looking back ,,, no matter what happens ,, all is up and up from now on ,, but u'l do ok ,, i know u will ,, ur' an rver ,, and living the life that most (including me) may never get to experience ,, but u have all of our prayers and support behind u ,, and if u need it ,, maybe a kick in the butt to get u going again       :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
I am JK u ,, but we all are behind u 110%  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Saddens My Heart

Lee, I have grown to welcome all those aches and pains.  Makes me realize that I have seen another day.  Seems as though each day becomes a little more special. I used to ask my Mother "how do you feel?"  She would answer "don't ask and I want tell"  then she would say "son don't ever grow old.     :laugh: Just saw where the oldest woman 115 passed away.  My Mother-in-law was 107!!  WOW what they had seen.


----------



## Guest

Re: Saddens My Heart

well nash ,, i can't comment on some of the aches and pains ,, as of yet ,, but i am getting few that i never had before ,, and they hurt ,, and as for growing old ,, i was told the same thing by my grandmother ,, i guess i should have listened better   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman

Re: Saddens My Heart

Well thank you all for the comments I am feeling better about it and still hoping a miracle will happen and we can get on our feet again.  And praying we have no more repairs to do on this rig.  LOL


----------



## JamesH

Re: Saddens My Heart

Lee, 
    Miracles happen, I have been reading this forum for awhile and decided to join in, and I have seen 730 go down and come up stronger, Kirk's wife had foot surgery and is over it, Shadow keeps hiding in storage areas and still gets out once and a while, not to mention BroDavid and all that he has gone thru, and he is planning to be at the Meet, so this too will go by and you will be stronger also, and as Tex said "OH BOY" , we can not wait to hear that you also are up and going again. We will also be praying for you.

JHT


----------



## H2H1

Re: Saddens My Heart

Welcome James to the best forum. Yes we all have been down, but with good friends as we have on this forum it is easy to get back up. And believe me , Lee and Fran will be up and running real soon. If it was a place to have good friends this is the place, so come on and join in on some of the conversations. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Saddens My Heart

I'm confident that this is a temporary bump in the road.  Believe me, we rv'rs are a tough bunch and, know what we love to do and how to accomplish it.  I certainly hope and pray for the best for you two and expect to be looking back at this post and thinking, whew...that was rough, but much better nowl.


----------



## utmtman

Re: Saddens My Heart

Welcome to the forum James and thanks for the shot in the arm.   I have a small windfall in the form of a couple of guns I got for near nothing and I am going to do a yard sale next weekend and hope to sell them for a nice profit.  Plus we have a bunch of stuff we are trying to clear out of our shed that will be sold than as well.  If that works out we may go south and hope for the best with no problems.  I know that next year we will not have to pay state taxes so it will be nice to get all our fed taxes back, that big jump up this year likes to have gave both the wife and I a heart attack for the shock.  We also just got our insurance for the next six months and the price has dropped 98 dollars a month because of the move to South Dakota as our new home of record.  So things are already getting a bit brighter.
I believe my prayers are being answered.


----------



## brodavid

Re: Saddens My Heart


----------



## H2H1

Re: Saddens My Heart

SO FOR SO GOOD, Lee that sounds great. I just hope it continue for you. We hope to see you again in the future.


----------



## cwishert

Re: Saddens My Heart

Lee I am a little younger than you and I finally got a diagnosis of fibromyalgia after years of suffering and people thinking I was crazy.  It was up and down for a while because the rheumatologist said it wasn't fibromyalgia just because I did't jump out of my skin when she touched my shoulder one time.  I did alot of research and then went to another doctor.  He said the rhuematoligist was probably just used to seeing patients with more severe cases however he has seen people that have relatively little pain most of the time but then at times are almost immobile.  That would be me.  Anyway, long story short, they are coming up with alot of different ways to treat it and it really isn't an all or nothing disease.  I am currently taking an antidepressant which is helping greatly.  I am not a depressed person and I fought taking the medicine for several years.  Then after the doctor convinced me it wasn't "crazy pills", I agreed to try.  It has helped me greatly.  Still have bad and good days but for the most part only good.  That has alot to do with attitude also.  Your economical situation will handle itself one way or another and you will be on your way again.  We get knocked down so we can learn to climb back up again.  I wish I could lose the weight though.  I know it would make me feel 1000% better.  Long winded I am!!!!    :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Saddens My Heart

Hey Lee, Utah has to support and take care all the California free loaders that have moved from there because of HIGH taxes.  Now Utah has to raise their tax.

Glad to hear things are looking up.  4 years ago I had a bout with a raging sciatic nerve.  I woke up after the 2004 presidential election (stress) with a terrible pain in my hip/rear end.  It went away after 6 mos and a lot of Vicodin.  My wife had a bout with Polymyalgia Rheumatica.  Its very much like Fibromyalgia.  It came on in a matter of days and took 2 years of high doses of anti-inflammatory pain killers before it gradually went away.  However, she did manage to RV during the pain.  The rhuematoligist wouldn't admit that was what she had, but couldn't come up with any better diagnosis.  Anyway things have a way of coming on and then going away.  Take care.  Hope to see you out on the road.


----------



## JamesH

Re: Saddens My Heart

hey, I feel better already, after hearing all your problems, I have nothing to worry about, 
Just talked to brodavid and his son TOY has left to go to Cal to greet his team so he can do his part to protect all of us, remember them also in prayer
I flew with Toy for over ten years and he is a great guy, kinda like his dad,
hope everybody bodies feel better today, 

GO WITH GOD, BECAUSE HE IS THERE TO GO WITH YOU


jht


----------



## utmtman

Re: Saddens My Heart

Well the funny thing about my Fibro, I went to the VA because of an appeal on my disability and the doctor said I see that you were diagnosed with Fibromyalgia and I said "say what" cuz nobody had told me about it and it seems that was made several years ago.  So when I went back to my regular va doctor and told her about it she looked it up and said yep sure as chit.  So now I am on Tramadol for that along with Tylenol 500's and Ibuprophen 800's and lastly cyclobenzaprine.  Oh what fun it is.  I just luv being a druggy.  LOL  
James it will catch you sooner or later.  My grand son left Sunday for his training in Heavy Equipment and they told him he would go to Iraq from there.  Hes a new Marine just finished his bootcamp.  oooRAH 
DL, Utah in the infinite wishdom took away discount for Vets, Elderly, and Disabled on taxes this year that caused us to pay 500% more than we have previous years.  I feel sorry for the disabled and elderly in Utah.  Dang of all the people to shaft.


----------



## cwishert

Re: Saddens My Heart

Thats what I guess you would call a "Bail Out" in action, make the banks and the car dealers happy by taxing the elderly, disabled, and the vets.  What a joke.  I hope some people have learned there lesson about voting on the basis of ones skin color instead of ones intelligence.  Not meant to offend any one just my opinion.   :blackeye:  :bleh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Saddens My Heart

AND DAMN GOOD ONE TO. THANKS FOR YOUR OPINION CAROL. Some time the truth hurts. It a shame that us vets and the elderly are suffering under this administration.


----------



## Shadow

Re: Saddens My Heart

Go Girl, But it's just not the elderly and our veterans that are being targeted. Any responsible hard working tax paying independent thinking successful educated American is a target.  :dead:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Saddens My Heart

I keep running across folks that have no idea that the President has surrounded himself with communists, radicals and anarchists. If you don't read the news from Internet sites or watch Fox News, you DON'T know what's going on in D.C. The 'lamestream' media outlets are just not printing or reporting it. They simply do not publish ALL the news. Believe me, no matter what you believe, you WILL NOT get ALL the news by watching broadcast TV.


----------



## cwishert

Re: Saddens My Heart

You are so right Tex,  you will only get the news that has been censored so you believe that we are doing o.k..  It reminds me of Good Morning Viet Nam, when Robin Williams was trying to actually report the news and the red headed twins got it and x out all the real news.  Hopefully we will be able to come out of this presidency and still be a viable country "One Nation, Under God, Indivisible, with Liberty and Justice for All!!!!!"  God Bless America!
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert

Re: Saddens My Heart

One other comment.  Did I not say in another post about Health Care reform;  "Can anyone say "Communism" boys and girls?"  I don't know how to begin to stop what is happening but if I did, I would really be doing it. :dead:  :disapprove:


----------



## LEN

Re: Saddens My Heart

Ah!! Your all a bunch of Racists(acording to Jimmy,rabbit killer, Carter last night) Yup raised in a people of colored enviorment, best friends in highschool a spanish kid a black a Canadian and me, YUP mister Carter(screwup) I'm the Racist. I just don't like what the Pres and his Demmo buddies are doing to this country.

LEN


----------



## H2H1

Re: Saddens My Heart

AMEN LEN


----------



## cwishert

Re: Saddens My Heart

I missed that one Len but I have to say also that I grew up in a military neighborhood, there was not a difference between me and all our neighbors, none of us new what racism was!  I couldn't even begin to tell you what nationalities or colors they were.  To me, they were just my friends.  I have since  lived in a town where they ran the only black family out of and the father was a teacher.  But those people lived perfectly happily among the illegal immigrants who picked the strawberries among other things.  Still I was oblivious to color.  It has only been in my adult life that I have began to realize that there is definite racism but it is not the whites against the blacks necessarily or any other particular race against another race.  I think the white people have gotten the bum end of the deal.  Have you ever heard of White History month?  The United White College Fund?  White Women in History.  If a black policeman abuses any suspect it is never brought up but if a white policeman does anything to anyone other than another white person he is accused of profiling or of racism.  If you watch the suspects behavior you can see that anyone would have done exactly the same thing but because the suspect is not of the same color as the officer then the press runs wild with it.   And so do the families and the suspects.  I have to say that I am a third generation American.  My ancestors came from Denmark.  Therefore my family were immigrants also.  They did it legally and followed all the rules.  Another long winded opinion. I better quit before I really get started.  Any way I used to like Jimmy Carter until Len just informed me of the above.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Saddens My Heart

Carol, I guess you musta slept through his presidency ... remember 20% inflation?


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: Saddens My Heart

I loved the comment made about Jimmy Boy last night, Why should we listen to him now when it doesn't matter what he thinks and we shouldn't have listened to him when it did matter what he thought.


----------



## brodavid

Re: Saddens My Heart

Tex, 
she may be to young to remember him? 
Not all of our forum members are over the hill and thru the woods yet, 
Not saying that any are, before you whip up on me, 
I go back a good while and my wife just a short hop.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Saddens My Heart

Rereading what I wrote ... Carol, I didn't mean anything personal. I know that if you had been old enough, you would have been all over him like peanut butter on bread!  :clown: 

The point is that we are now living what some of us lived back during Carter's fiasco. They are now printing money to 'pay' off our own debt. That means that we will have hyper-inflation in our future. Prepare for it.


----------



## utmtman

Re: Saddens My Heart

All I gots to say is; "its heck getting old".  I too didnt know what racism was until I was a teenager and my mother threw a fit over the neighbor girl dating a person different than her and I really pissed mother off even more when I took the neighbors side and said; "I guess I better never bring my girlfriends home for they too were of the same ethnic background."   Thought I would never hear the end of that and I quickly found out how racist my mother was.
Sad to get old also when one cannot work and the newest president said no more cost of living raises for the elderly ie Social Security collectors.  But I noticed that congress will continue to get their cost of living raises every year.  I would love to be paid a year for what just one of them congressmen get paid a month.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Saddens My Heart

Hey lee, remember when O was on the campain trail , he promise if elected he would give everyone the same health care as those in congress. So we now know that is/ was a lie,,,, oop sorry can't say that as I will be a racist. BUT I agree with Carol last post.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Saddens My Heart

I have heard that the senators and congressmen don't pay into SS.  They voted their own retirement!!  They will receive their current pay for retirement as long as they or their spouses live.     :angry:   Joining in on the tea party movement is looking better all the time.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Saddens My Heart

Nash what you heard is correct, and this is why they have  no reason to fix SS. One term get a pension for life as well for there spouse.What a crock of ______ well you know what I mean. This congress is toxic to the civilization of the USA.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Saddens My Heart

Amen to all the above.  My biggest mistake in life was voting for good ol Jimmy.  Never voted for a demo after that.  I do learn from my mistakes.

I'm sitting here at Scott AFB and only have local TV.  My golly but I would hate to have to listen to Katie for more than a night or two.  Let alone not knowing what is really happening in the world/USA.  Tomorrow night I should be in Branson, MO have cable and FOX news.  Oh what a relief.

Sad to say the synchros in Big Red are slightly sick and will need some replacement therapy in OK City in a week or two.  My second biggest mistake was in 2003 when Dodge beefed up their 4 speed auto transmission and I was still remembering their puny old auto trans when I ordered my new Dodge Diesel with  the  NV 5600 6 speed manual tranny.  Besides getting to old to do all that shifting, the big brass sychros in the NV 5600 have a tendacy to get hard to shift into gears as the trans gets older (123,000 miles).  The good part is that Blumenthal's in Oklahoma City manufactures replacement parts for the no longer made NV 5600 transmission and will rebuild the transmission at a much lower cost than Dodge.    The Dodge diesel smokes stills smells good even though she is a little sick. :laugh:   I can't complain too much since the only other problem has been a water pump failure at 94,000 miles that Cummins replaced for the $100 deductable warranty on their engine.


----------



## cwishert

Re: Saddens My Heart

Tex I rarely take anything personally   You are right, I was only a tween when Carter was president, I didn't know what politics were.  Our family lived basically military style as my dad is retired Marine Corp and at the time was working civil service on the bases in San Antonio.  We had military doctors and used the bx and the whatever that other store was can't think of it now.  I guess also I was sheltered as our parents never let us know if it was hard times.  We always had enough food and clothes and a roof over our heads and heat and ac and all that so I guess I really never had it bad.  I know some who did.  But as for now, we may all be in hard times before long.  Can't say that my job has suffered as I work at the Food Stamp office.    We are working overtime just to keep up with the demand.  But what I am making in OT my husband is losing as he has been really slow the last 6 months so really we are still just hanging on.  Now if I could make all this OT and he could go back to the 50 hour weeks, we would be doing alot better! :laugh:   DL I hope Big Red gets feeling better soon.  At that mileage she's tired, she just needs alot of TLC.  I'm sure the sweet smell of diesel will be blowing again as soon as you get her fixed. :laugh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: Saddens My Heart

you did good Ms Carol, 
  and yes it could be worse, and maybe it will get there, let's Pray that it does not.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Saddens My Heart

Thanks Carol, I'm sure Big Red will be back to 100% in a couple of weeks.


----------



## utmtman

Re: Saddens My Heart

Having yard sale today and maybe from now until November hope to sell some old junk from the she and the book we have read over the past six months.   Goin to put ad in paper come monday to sell the rifle and pistol and see if I can make some more money.  If we do we head for NMex for the winter about 1 Dec.  Going to a cold spot but heck I am a glutton for punishment.  Going to check out a place called Truth or Consequences NM for the winter.   And I thank you all for helping me to smile again and rethink it all and work something out.  I was headed for the depressed side until you all done helped me a long with the nudges.


----------



## brodavid

Re: Saddens My Heart

that is what friends are for, to lift you up when you are down, and to help you when you are up


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Saddens My Heart

Hey Lee, check out Elephant Butte, New Mexico, Lakeside RV Park..  Cheap and nice RV park if you can get reservations.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Saddens My Heart

Lee, I agree with DL on the Elephant Butte.  We stayed there and it was nice.


----------



## Guest

Re: Saddens My Heart

Now Lee i can tell u about ,, NM ,, and DL is right,, the bute is the best place to stay ,, never stayed there ,, but did take my buddies drag boat out alot on the lake in the summer ,, but we camped on the lake shore ,, don't know if that is still allowed anymore or not     T or C was good area ,, don;t know about it now ,, though


----------



## Domingo

RE: Saddens My Heart

OH BOY. You guysshould walk in my shoes.


----------



## cwishert

Re: Saddens My Heart

Domingo whatever it is, it will get better.   :kiss:  Just know that you have good friends and a loving family to get you through whatever life brings your way. :approve:


----------



## utmtman

Re: Saddens My Heart

Whatever it is Domingo, hang in there it could have always been worse.  I have had a heck of a bad year but its slowly trying to come around.  I wish you the best and hope it gets better for you as well.
Have any of you folks stayed in Mexico in winter?  Give me an idea as to temps.  Based on the net it can be anywhere from 40's to 60's in winter during the day.
Well the yard sale was slow and poor yesterday, 6 dollars.  LOL maybe they are all saving it for the mellon days in greenriver today.  I will see if today might be better.   If nothing else I will run an ad on them guns come monday and see what happens.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Saddens My Heart

Hope the best for you Domingo.  

Lee are you talking Mexico or New Mexico.  50's to 70's daytime and high 20's to 50's at night is good for where we have stayed in New Mexico (Deming/Elephant Butte), Arizona (Benson/Sierra Vista).   We like the cooler temps.  Anything over 70 degrees gets our blood boiling.  

New Mexico/Arizona is as close to Mexico that we will RV.


----------



## JamesH

Re: Saddens My Heart

we live in Kentucky, and I thought that  far south would be warmer untill I did service time in California and travel to NM in the winter, 
and agree as to go into Mexico, did not lose anything there,


----------



## utmtman

Re: Saddens My Heart

I now have reservations at Rio Lago RV Park at Elephant Butt for Dec 1, 09.  They told me they have a ton of openings.  I just hoped we can sell this stuff or as a last resort I will pawn it off.   As for yard sellin it is not too good this time of year I guess.  We had no customers yesterday so I am going to put an ad in the paper tomorrow for the two guns, bullets, air compressor, power sander, and a few other odds and ends we want to get rid of.   Last time I sold bullets and guns out here which was October two years ago, they were lined up bidding for what I had.  Surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Saddens My Heart

Lee sent you a PM


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: Saddens My Heart



Hope things are improving for all.


----------

